# Glock 19...Gen 3 or 4?



## NCWalrus

I am about to buy a Glock 19 and cannot decide between a new Gen 3 or a new Gen 4. Both options are easily available although I cannot decide which would be better. I am not interested in the ambidextrous mag release as I am right handed. Also I plan to put on Talon grips so the updated grips do not seem to do much for me

Can anyone offer some advice and opinions on both generations and which you would buy?

Thanks for the help


----------



## fuzzyjon79

I've shot both gen 3 and gen 4 in model 27 and 21 and both were great. I believe the gen 4's have a different recoil spring that supposedly improves upon the design from a gen 3 to a gen 4. It's purportedly "more accurate," but accuracy has more to do with the shooter than the gun. I haven't seen that much of a price difference around here, but if it were me, I'd probably just get the gen 4.


----------



## NCWalrus

I appreicate ur input Jon

I do recall reading problems with the Gen 4. Honestly I like how it looks better and generally assume newer is better but in this case I am unsure


----------



## FNISHR

I have a Gen 4 17 that has performed superbly for about 3350 rounds so far. Can't believe a 19 would be much different. It's amazing the crap you hear on the internet.


----------



## barstoolguru

gen 3 has a single spring and 4 has a double . The double spring is suppose to make the gun recoil smother and less recoil; I can't tell the difference


----------



## ad5md

I've had the Gen 4 since February and have since fired around 750 rounds and so far have not experienced any problems.


----------



## onalandline

I have a Gen 3 G19. It is solid. Never a malfunction. I'm sure the Gen 4's are fine, but cannot say from personal experience.


----------



## jakeleinen1

i prefer the look of the GEN 3s better, but either way your getting a G dude, gonna be good

Ur Gen3s are gonna be cheaper, reliable, and classic thats why i would lean that way


----------



## SteveC

Have a Gen 4 G19. 3000+ rounds with not one single problem. Shot my buddy's Gen 3 before I bought it and it was great. Agree with jakeleinen1 - etither way you're getting a Glock and it's gonna be good.


----------



## Brevard13

I would recommend the Gen 3's for a little while longer. I know the Gen 4s were having problems with the extractor spring and I think the recoil spring. Even some of the ones that both had been replaced were still having problems.


----------



## DWARREN123

I like the Gen 3's best.
I wish Glock would do a model with steel regular or night sights, interchangeable backstraps and ambi mag release with everything else gen 3. :mrgreen:


----------



## SMann

NCWalrus said:


> I am not interested in the ambidextrous mag release as I am right handed.-- the updated grips do not seem to do much for me


Whether the gen 4 has issues or not can be debated. The gen 3 has no issues. Also, why pay more money for features you don't need? I vote gen 3.


----------



## onalandline

SMann said:


> Whether the gen 4 has issues or not can be debated. The gen 3 has no issues. Also, why pay more money for features you don't need? I vote gen 3.


I totally agree. The Gen 4's really add nothing of significance.


----------

